# Rotala macrandra and cardinal tetras



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

I got a new macro lens, so I figured that I could put it to use and take a few shots. I'm still getting the hang of it and I think that I'll be needing some off-camera flash. If anyone has tips, I'm all ears! I'm a newbie to macro photography, esp for aquariums.

Rotala macrandra:










Cardinal tetras:


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow that looks awesome

what lens and camera are you using?


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, I was going to ask what camera body and lens.

In case you weren't aware, I see a neon tetra in each fish photo. And looks like you might have Cyanobacteria (Blue Green Algae) on the hardscape (maybe just a tad on some plants/moss).


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

@monkeyruler90 @WaterLife I used a Canon 6D w/ a Sigma 105mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM Macro.



WaterLife said:


> Yeah, I was going to ask what camera body and lens.
> 
> In case you weren't aware, I see a neon tetra in each fish photo. And looks like you might have Cyanobacteria (Blue Green Algae) on the hardscape (maybe just a tad on some plants/moss).


Yes, totally aware, thanks. :icon_roll


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

If you can get the images without the fish blurring from the exposure time the more the better, looks like your tank lighting is sufficient for this.

Off camera flash lighting is problematic, you want to use bounce lighting, like aiming the flash at a light colored ( preferably white) ceiling or upper wall surface. You also want to remove any object (like a light across the tank top..) that may shadow the bounce lighting on your subject.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

@bereninga don't listen to them, your pics are great!


----------



## minka (Apr 16, 2016)

@monkeyruler90
Critique is essential for improvement in your photography. GrampsGrunge gave good advice. I would give some but this is a little over my head! 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Those look really good! You have to watch that macro photography people can see everything :nerd:

Bump:


GrampsGrunge said:


> Off camera flash lighting is problematic, you want to use bounce lighting, like aiming the flash at a light colored ( preferably white) ceiling or upper wall surface. You also want to remove any object (like a light across the tank top..) that may shadow the bounce lighting on your subject.


Actually the way use OCF is you rig something to hold the flash right over the aquarium facing down in to it. I've never used bounce lighting. I don't think you'd have enough light to bounce the flash and then have it light a fish underwater. You could also use continuous lighting aiming down as well.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Those look really good! You have to watch that macro photography people can see everything :nerd:
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...



I read that too. A flash on top and one below pointing upwards towards the tank to fill in the shadows. I have only one flash right now but no remote to trigger it. I'm open to suggestions on a good remote trigger system. Or I could rig up a continuous light set up w a bunch of lamps. That might be cheaper now that I think of it.



minka said:


> @monkeyruler90
> Critique is essential for improvement in your photography. GrampsGrunge gave good advice. I would give some but this is a little over my head!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I'm all ears to critique on the photography itself.





GrampsGrunge said:


> If you can get the images without the fish blurring from the exposure time the more the better, looks like your tank lighting is sufficient for this.
> 
> Off camera flash lighting is problematic, you want to use bounce lighting, like aiming the flash at a light colored ( preferably white) ceiling or upper wall surface. You also want to remove any object (like a light across the tank top..) that may shadow the bounce lighting on your subject.



As @houseofcards mentioned, I don't know if the flash would be powerful enough. But I'm thinking that you mean I'd need a light diffuser to avoid harsh lighting of the flash.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

bereninga said:


> I read that too. A flash on top and one below pointing upwards towards the tank to fill in the shadows. I have only one flash right now but no remote to trigger it. I'm open to suggestions on a good remote trigger system.



You can just pick up a cable pretty inexpensively.( $15 or so on Amazon) It fits into the hot shoe of the camera and the flash on the other. Basically a hot shoe extension cord. You'll only be a couple of feet away when shooting fish pics so it should work fine. Plus you keep all the ttl auto flash stuff active. Just do a search for off camera flash cord.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

That second fish shot you almost had it. Overhead flash would definitely make it better.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

